# Some of my zebras



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's some of my zebra plecos. 






















I have some available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Really nice always wanted one. But really pricey, just curious how much you asking??


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

1.5 inch for $150.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice. Are they breeding for you?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes I've been breeding them for a while now.


----------



## Lukan (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Matt!

Congrats..Nice to know that they are breeding for you. Very Nice looking babies.......


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks. Now if I could just get a better survival rate on the babies.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Good Job Matt keep them coming and fair prices. Takes awhile to get them to that size


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great news. I hope the survival rate improves for you as mine have. I got a good bunch of them now.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad to hear yours are doing well. I have some empty tanks now thanks to the storm. I'm thinking of splitting my group to two tanks and a third for fry. I'm hoping to get some 174s in the future. I still have 4 f1 184s, a female 183 (that needs a male) and a hypan that I believe is a female 260.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome!. I was going to ask if your avitar was a zebra pleco wiggler before I saw this thread, but I guess the reply is YES!! Contrats on the youngsters as I have read (many places) just how hard it is to keep the fry alive.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

nightowl1350 said:


> Awesome!. I was going to ask if your avitar was a zebra pleco wiggler before I saw this thread, but I guess the reply is YES!! Contrats on the youngsters as I have read (many places) just how hard it is to keep the fry alive.


Actually my avatar is an L-333 from the first batch of fry I ever had.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I will be taking them to a store if no one is interested.


----------

